# Escambia lights out tournament



## white2244bass (Dec 19, 2010)

Where are these being held at smiths or swamp house? Is it still 25.00 to enter?


----------



## tightlines (Oct 1, 2007)

they are held at swamphouse. $10 per person as always.


----------



## bassassassin (May 30, 2009)

They are on Thursday evenings still right?


----------



## Fishfearme (Mar 8, 2013)

Wirelessly posted

If it works like the perdido tournament then it will end this thursday.


----------



## joshhallford (Aug 27, 2013)

I think this past thursday was the last one the past couple thursdays only one or two boats showed up so i think its done till next year


----------

